#ubuntu-my 2011-06-21
<amero> salam
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> sapa pernah install ubuntu pakai cd?
<fairuz> eh
<fairuz> usb
<amero> saya o/
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-22
<ch1li> halo
<EgyParadox> halo
<fairuz> halo
<ch1li> hi im new here
<EgyParadox> welcome ch1li
<ch1li> thnks
<ch1li> user linux arent u ??
<EgyParadox> how youve been an ubuntu user?
<EgyParadox> yes
<EgyParadox> i mean i use linux yes
<ch1li> yup me oso
<EgyParadox> how lonf*
<EgyParadox> long*
<ch1li> juz 1 month using
<ch1li> hi
<EgyParadox> oh ok 
 * ch1li hi
<ch1li> nice ubuntu...‫im using ubuntu ver 10.04
<EgyParadox> so am i
<ch1li> i c
<ch1li> what the diferents among version ??
<EgyParadox> between which version and which version u have to be specific
<ch1li> means the upper version ...
<EgyParadox> u mean 10.10?
<ch1li> yup and 11.04 too
<EgyParadox> well 11.04 the default environment is unity 
<EgyParadox> 10.04 is a long term support release
<EgyParadox> in 11.04 libreoffice  instead of openoffice.org
<ch1li> i c ... 
<ch1li> um wat is unity ??
<ch1li> libreofc n openofc is it similiar ??
<EgyParadox> umm the interface is almost the samem
<EgyParadox> !unity
<lubotu2> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<ch1li> i c meaning unity is new envirnment instead clasic like gnome
<ch1li> kool ...
<EgyParadox> yes
<ch1li> ok how about features ... is it same ??
<EgyParadox> features about what
<ch1li> u know software n everything ...
<EgyParadox> well
<EgyParadox> nautilus is in unity as well
<EgyParadox> its a shell for GNOME
<EgyParadox> so u can still find GNOME applications
<EgyParadox> i mean Unity is a shell foir GNOME
<ch1li> i c ...
<ch1li> i love to learn about linux
<ch1li> thnks 4 xplaination 
<ch1li> :-D
<EgyParadox> anytime
<EgyParadox> ur welcome to ask
<ch1li> thnks 
<ch1li> im new comer open source hee
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-23
<yieco> hai
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> haloooo
<z3ro> hello everyone
<z3ro> can nayone help me
<z3ro> *anyone
<fairuz> yes?
<z3ro> i have create echo command..
<z3ro> how to autorun that echo command in ubuntu
<fairuz> echo is already included in Ubuntu
<z3ro> ok2..
<z3ro> let me story
<z3ro> i already install HIDS : ossec
<z3ro> then , i want to alert via sms
<z3ro> i use gnokii
<z3ro> and echo command
<z3ro> echo cat /var/logs/auht.log | gnokii --sendsms phone number
<z3ro> so, where i need to put that echo  command
<z3ro> to be run automatic
<z3ro> everytime ossec produce that alert
<fairuz> Well I don't know ossec and gnokii, but maybe you can configure ossec to launch a bash script everytime there's an alert
<fairuz> so you can just your command in the bash script
<fairuz> *just put
<fairuz> Maybe you can get more answers by asking at #ubuntu
<z3ro> where can i put that bash script
<z3ro> in what direcory or file
<fairuz> I don't know if ossec can be configured to launch a bash script
<z3ro> i think, ossec can...
<z3ro> if i create that bash file...
<z3ro> where i need to put that file..
<fairuz> OSSEC documentation don't mention that?
<z3ro> no 
<fairuz> /var/ossec/active-response/bin maybe here?
<fairuz> http://www.ossec.net/doc/manual/ar/ar-custom.html
<fairuz> it's in the documentation...........
<z3ro> i will try
<z3ro> but i already try in home directory..
<z3ro> i means .bashrc file
<z3ro> i put that echo command..
<z3ro> but only alert every time i use   su command
<fairuz> ??
<fairuz> Hm it seems you don't have linux fundamentals
<fairuz> Did you read the manual?
<z3ro> @fairuz..
<z3ro> TQ..
<z3ro> u are my saviour
<fairuz_away> z3ro: it works?
<z3ro> yes..
<z3ro> tQ bro
<fairuz_> z3ro: np
<fairuz_> z3ro: By the way, for more questions on ossec, #ossec is the best place. This is Ubuntu support channel =)
<z3ro> orait...TQ2
 * ejat pokes KatieKitty
<ejat> how r ya 
<KatieKitty> yo ejat
<KatieKitty> :)
<ejat> not sleep yet? 
<KatieKitty> not yet
<KatieKitty> :)
<KatieKitty> doing something now
<KatieKitty> hehehe
<ejat> such as ? 
<ejat> :p
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-24
<mnajem_> test test
<sweemeng> 404 test not found
<mnajem_> sweemeng: lol
<mnajem_> wassup
<mnajem_> plone things?
<sweemeng> working
<sweemeng> not plone
<mypapit> wtf all
<mypapit> thanks for the tip mnajem 
<sweemeng> wtf my
<sweemeng> wtf mypapit 
<mypapit> hey there sweemeng 
<sweemeng> yo
<fairuz> hello, salam
<fairuz> command kalau translate slalu jadi ape?
<fairuz> arahan?
<lon3star> apo?
<fairuz> Sapa ada pakai unity? ke semua tukar jadi classic :D
 * ejat pokes MyAzhax
 * ejat pokes mypapit
 * ejat pokes angch2
 * ejat pang lobak
<angch2> ejat: boo.
<ejat> how r u bro .. 
<ejat> long time not see u :)
<angch2> ejat: alright. lurking.
<ejat> now at office ? 
<angch2> ejat: just working on boring things.
<ejat> woooo .. boring ? 
<angch2> ejat: on site.
<angch2> ejat: fixing stuff, etc, etc.
<ejat> owh ... 
<ejat> so must be bz fixing all that 
<angch2> yeah. updates/upgrade, patchpatch. hope no idiots try anything stupid.
<ejat> :)
<ejat> angch2: have u deploy any private cloud ? 
<angch2> ejat: no, but interested. eucalyptus is nice, but not as polished.
<ejat> any euca @ openstack  ?
<ejat> ubuntu already move to openstack .. 
<angch2> ? oh, okay.
<angch2> didn't keep track.
<angch2> i'm an lts guy. still on 10.04
<ejat> 10.04 lts still using euca ... 
<ejat> but canonical still support for who still use euca .. 
<ejat> i mean current LTS .. 
<angch2> too bad. means not going to add more stuff into euca.
<angch2> whoa. recent: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/canonical-switches-to-openstack-for-ubuntu-linux-cloud/8875
<ejat> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Canonical-picks-OpenStack/
<ejat> yeah
<ejat> Back in March, Canonical founder Mark Shuttleworth said one of the topics up for debate at the developer summit would be to decide which cloud project would be embedded into the Ubuntu stack going forward. The decision needed to be made in light of the work being done for the next long-term support (LTS) release of Ubuntu Server expected in April 2012.
<ejat> The switch will happen with the next release of Ubuntu Server, version 11.10, expected in October. Codenamed Oneiric Ocelot, the server release will also include a set of migration tools to help users move their Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud deployments from Eucalyptus to OpenStack.
<ejat> Eucalyptus hasn't been dropped entirely, as Canonical will still support Eucalyptus as a stand-alone application in future versions of the server operating system. Ubuntu 11.10 will have support for Eucalyptus 3.0 and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will be available until April 2015. The next LTS release is version 12.04.
<ejat> "Eucalyptus will remain within Ubuntu and will be available for users who prefer this technology," Canonical said.
<ejat> still available if u still wanna use euca instead :)
<angch2> ejat: problem is that i feel euca not polished enough in 10.04.
<ejat> maybe thats among the discussion n debate they have ... 
<angch2> safer going with pure kvm.
<ejat> :)
<angch2> with rackspace behind it, i think openstack has a better future.
<angch2> don't wanna implement euca just to port over the hard way to openstack.
<ejat> thumb up !
<ejat> dont forget the NASA 
<angch2> oh yeah.
<ejat> but some provider in malaysia still stick wanna use vmware as their backend :(
<angch2> ejat: nothing wrong with that. stable, fast, not free.
<ejat> its kinda hard for me to convince them they should have variety of technology ... 
<angch2> :P
<ejat> even they have api / migration tools to port over to public cloud ... (not publicly announce)
<angch2> ejat: imho, provisioning api/UI very important. amazon has this locked down. vmware --> desktop client. still nice, though.
<ejat> yeah .. 
<angch2> "public cloud" is mostly just short for "amazon".
<ejat> amazon vs rackspace also big differences
<ejat> for the UI 
<ejat> but how will the vmware director cant manage others ... but euca enterprise work way around .. 
<angch2> ejat: to be honest, never used them for any real projects, just mucking around.
<angch2> ejat: i think there's also fundamental differences in cloud model.
<angch2> amazon eb/ec2/s3 is not the way vmware stuff works.
<ejat> its ok .. we just chit chat giving our opinion on it .. but i do use amazon n rackspace .. 
<ejat> angch2: means ? 
<ejat> amazon vs vmware ? 
<ejat> yeah ... 
<angch2> to use amazon properly, your need to decouple runtime vs storage.
<ejat> :)
<angch2> otoh, ebs is... problematic.
<angch2> the idea in amazon of shutdown -> entire image gone.... 
<ejat> yeah .. need to have ebs ... or else .. once reboot all gone !! huhu 
<angch2> i wonder if openstack uses that way too....
<angch2> their compute/object storage/image service sounds like ec2/s3/ebs
<angch2> btw, i dunno what rackspace cloud files work, but that thing scales amazingly.
<ejat> cloud files i think == s3
<angch2> looks like very easy to use cdn.
<angch2> not sure about s3, but rackspace's cloud files bet the crap out of torrents when er... er... acquiring certain big files.
<ejat> in rackspace not all image available such as SLESS
<ejat> yeah .. github also hosted at rackspace right ? 
<ejat> :(
<ejat> rackspace doesnt have security group like amazon and not using key .. :(
<ejat> i feel awkward 
<ejat> that need to build our on fw for our instances .. 
<ejat> + doesnt have ami & api package in ubuntu ... 
<ejat> i think after this canonical should build something to make it work both way .. 
<ejat> even ensemble using amazon ... 
<ejat> opss i guess .. i make a mistake .. there already have .. 
<ejat> $ apt-cache search rackspace
<ejat> python-rackspace-cloudfiles - Rackspace Cloud Files Python API
<ejat> python-rackspace-cloudservers - client library for Rackspace's Cloud Servers API
<angch2> ejat: whoa. rackspace cloud api. nice.
<angch2> (sorry, was distracted)
<ejat> no worries .. i know u on works .. 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> http://blog.chmouel.com/2011/01/04/how-to-use-the-rackspace-cloud-uk-api/
<ejat> woo ... python .. java .. ruby ... C+ 
<ejat> angch2: BC got xtra server to play around ? huhu ... do let me know if u build private cloud .. at least .. i can ask your permission to play/learn that platform 
<angch2> ejat: heh, got a few big yellow ones lying aronud.
<ejat> or else need to build private cloud on public cloud .. 
<angch2> ejat: last i play with euca.....
<angch2> spend more time mucking around than using it.
<ejat> scrap it than build new with openstack ? huhu 
<ejat> or play around with the migration tools if u have time 
<angch2> ejat: maybe. server(s) now on centos... hope openstack plays well with them.
<ejat> the G box still using centos or their own OS right now ? 
<angch2> centos.
<ejat> owh .. not with Ubuntu ? 
<ejat> huhu 
<angch2> ejat: special hardware. gurantee to work with centos.
<angch2> lazy to see if ubuntu works well, or will brick it.
<angch2> sorry, not special hardware... special BIOS.
<ejat> owh okies .. 
<ejat> mimos also rnd using euca .. 
<angch2> ejat: oh, manage to get anything up on it?
 * angch2 still not happy with ext3/ext4/lvm.
<angch2> (for big image stores)
<ejat> yeah .. 
<ejat> but they r trying to build a patch n their own metering 
<ejat> but they advise better use euca enterprise for better interop
<ejat> since community version doesnt support that .. 
<ejat> cisco also looking into openstack i think because of their UCS .. 
<angch2> imho, if you use private cloud (for your org), you don't need metering that badly.
<angch2> if you intend to build your own rackspace.com to sell hosting to ppl.... you need that.
<ejat> yeah .. no need la .. :P unless wanna make it public 
<ejat> +1 agreed
<ejat> wow .. wariola now with abyres ? 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> hunger to have cloud in malaysia 
<ejat> huhu
<ejat> angch2: have u try skali cloud ? wink wink 
<angch2> ejat: no. never heard of it.
<angch2> backend infra using...?
<ejat> kvm
<ejat> www.skalicloud.com
<ejat> need to use vnc to remote :)
<ejat> wink wink 
<ejat> u should try and evaluate it yaself .. i can give comment ... dangerous .. :P
<ejat> cant*
<angch2> ejat: you worked on it?
<ejat> skalicloud ? 
<ejat> no la .. 
<ejat> they have trial period for 7 days
<ejat> but once u already use amazon ... u might keep comparing .. huhu
<angch2> heh. so did amazon.
<ejat> oppss my bad .. didnt notice about the trial for amazon :P
<ejat> i just straitgh away subscribe .. 
<angch2> still need to sign up for amazon. just X (?) hours is free. i haven't found a good use for it yet.
<ejat> straight*
<ejat> hours only ? huhu
<angch2> CPU hours. idle time not counted.
<mypapit> oh
<mypapit> fakap SuMarDi 
<mypapit> fakap MyAzhax 
<mypapit> fakap mnajem 
<mypapit> fakap all!!
<SuMarDi> mypapit: ohfak
<mypapit> SuMarDi, hahaha
<mypapit> SuMarDi, pestarika la
<mypapit> SuMarDi, saturday nite fever
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-25
<lon3star> yo
<lon3star> semua tidur ke
<lon3star> relax dulu
<lon3star> '/detach
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> helo
<lon3star> hallo
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-26
<ch1li> hi
<lon3star> tidurrr
<lon3star> Chow Loong Jin
<lon3star> tidur ke
<lon3star> helo
<lon3star> pls help me
<fryshad0w> adoi
<lon3star> ehem ehem
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-18
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
<penreturns> \o/
<excalibr> ada newbie terformat satu hd masa cuba nak buat dual booting dgn windows 7 dia
<excalibr> lol
<penreturns> masalah tuh
<excalibr> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2600
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-19
<fairuz> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-20
<mfauzirahman> lalalalalal
<fairuz> wb hotfloppy
<fairuz> yo penreturns
<ejat> elo 
<D3ll> hi pe khabar
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-21
<fairuz> helo rakan2 :D
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-22
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-18
<excalibr> Hello
<faizul> hi
<faizul> how are you guys?
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-19
<kstan> Anybody here?
<excalibr> yup
<ApOgEE> ejat tadak?
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-20
<excalibr> Helo
<fairuz> helo
<excalibr> apa kabar
<excalibr> hyperair: apa kabar di sana
<fairuz> baik
<excalibr> ni hau
<excalibr> huhu
<fairuz> hen hau :D
<hyperair> excalibr: haha PSI 371
 * hyperair suffocates and dies
<excalibr> hyperair: oh mai..it's getting worse?
<hyperair> ya
<hyperair> http://app2.nea.gov.sg/anti-pollution-radiation-protection/air-pollution/psi
<excalibr> *gasp* that's beyond hazardous level
<hyperair> haha yeah way way beyond
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-22
<shah`> .
<excalibr> `
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-15
<mypapit> w00t
<najmi> woopsie
<mypapit> oit
<mypapit> aku baru install irc client kat office
<mypapit> 1st time guna irc dari office
<mypapit> haha
<najmi> nice
<najmi> tak block ke
<mypapit> najmi: dah ada box sendiri, aku bounce pakai port 8080
<mypapit> whitelist ip
<najmi> wow wow
<najmi> beli dedicated terus ke
<mypapit> najmi, yup, once aku dpt stabilizekan use-case aku dgn prediction api
<mypapit> najmi, maybe aku amik cloud server 16GB RAM
<mypapit> atau dedicated
<mypapit> najmi, tp depends on datacenter jugak
<najmi> cadang ambik mana tu
<mypapit> najmi, kalau ok, mungkin AWS kot
<mypapit> atau google compute
<najmi> ok
<najmi> http://www.servermania.com/linux-ssd-vps-specials.htm?utm_source=PA_FACEBOOK_NF&utm_medium=Banner&utm_content=600x315_NF&utm_campaign=VPS_FBNF
<najmi> yg ni ok kot
<najmi> 150gb ssd, 4gb ram, usd88 per year
<najmi> lebih kurang RM27 sebulan
<mypapit> boleh tahann
<najmi> lebih kurang usd7.3 per mth 
<najmi> kalo utk personal aku ambik tu la kot
<mypapit> najmi, ya interested jgk
<mypapit> najmi, tp speed connectivity pn jd concern aku
<najmi> mcm tu APAC aje lah
<mypapit> najmi, kalau ada dc euro/australasia 
<mypapit> najmi, aku pernah ambik dc US
<najmi> aku test eu/au.. ping 200+ ms
<mypapit> najmi, mmg slow jgk
<najmi> canada 300ms
<najmi> singapore 50ms
<mypapit> ya.. kalau eu/au ping 150-250ms
<mypapit> US kadang2 1000ms pun ada
<najmi> japan 100ms
<mypapit> najmi, ya ya
<mypapit> najmi, sbb tu yg vultr tu aku letak kat tokyo
<najmi> http://royal.pingdom.com/2007/06/01/theoretical-vs-real-world-speed-limit-of-ping/
<najmi> ^ko dah tau kot
<najmi> saje letak
 * najmi ada hosting team meeting kejap lagi
<najmi> weekly meeting by skype
<najmi> nak solat isyak dulu
<najmi> ttyl
<mypapit> najmi, roger roger
<ejat> wow papit nak amik cloud 16GB
<ejat> buat research apa plak 
<ejat> prof najmi dalam meeting lagi ker 
<najmi> yup still
<najmi> dah 2 jam +
 * najmi zzz
<ejat> tudia 
<ejat> okie2
<ejat> selamat bermeeting
 * ejat pun kepenatan ... 
<ejat> asah swing .. nak start belajar masuk padang
<najmi> swing tu apa
<najmi> swift tau la 
<najmi> sysadmin stuff ke
<ejat> swing club :)
<ejat> swing *golf club
 * ejat kan bukan sysadmin .... 
 * ejat enduser ... ms office users ... 
 * ejat tu yang rase mcm x layak nak send cv ke endpoint .. 
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-20
<najmi_> papitfx: 
<najmi_> wassup!!!!
 * ejat pang najmi_
 * ejat pokes mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2015-06-21
<mypapit> wtf
<najmi_> woi
<najmi_> puasa
<mypapit> ejat, wtffff
<mypapit> i love ejat 
<najmi> wassup berasap
<mypapit> najmi_, wasap jugakk
<najmi_> mypapit amecam tarawikh
<najmi_> ada baik kah
<mypapit> najmi_, baikk?
<mypapit> najmi_, haha mcm mana lg?
<mypapit> najmi_, mcm tu la jgk =)
<najmi_> he he
<najmi_> aku guna smux ni
<najmi_> smuxi chat client
<najmi_> guna client server concept
<najmi_> but not as cool as Quassel
<najmi_> takde phone client
<najmi_> so ikut ranking preference 1) Quassel 2) ZNC 3) Smuxi
<mypapit> najmi_, oh.. smuxi ni best?
<mypapit> najmi_, aku x cuba smuxi
<mypapit> najmi_, pernah guna quassel dgn znc saja
<najmi_> hmm kita boleh biar daemon mcm znc gak
<mypapit> ic
<mypapit> dulu2 pakai irssi dgn xchat-console saja
<mypapit> he he
<najmi_> kalau guna quassel, kita boleh scroll backlog dari mana2 client.. utk yg dlm sqlite dia tu
<najmi_> znc setau aku.. backlog tu on the moment kita connect
<najmi_> so let say aku connect on phone ke ZNC.. tak dpt previous dicussion yg lama2
<najmi_> betul tak?
<najmi_> aku tak berapa ingat reason aku ditch ZNC
<najmi_> tapi rasa sebab backlog tu
<mypapit> najmi_, ya, betui2
<mypapit> najmi_, znc boleh jugak set don't clear backlog, tp tak best mcm quassel
<mypapit> btw jap
<mypapit> nak reboot windoze
<mypapit> nak guna photoshop
<mypapit> dgn nak ejas setting kat windows sikit
<mypapit> mlm ni target nak deploy Repeater.MY 2.1.0 
<mypapit> =)
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-22
 * ejat pokes hyperair
 * hyperair pokes ejat j
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-23
 * mypapit slaps ejat around a bit with a large trout!
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-25
 * mypapit slaps ejat around a bit with a large trout!
<ejat> wo wo 
<ejat> kena slap 
<ejat> oit oit .. ade benda nak discuss nie 
<ejat> ahaks 
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-26
<mypapit> ejat, owh
<mypapit> ejat, okok
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-19
<UbuntuMYBot1> * ruozinan 
<ejat> <ejat> stokachu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24902185/ 
<ejat> <ejat> any idea ? 
<ejat> <ejat> juju status = http://paste.ubuntu.com/24902202/
<ejat> opss salah paste plak 
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-20
<UbuntuMYBot> nanashi00 was added by: nanashi00
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-21
<UbuntuMYBot> Vita was added by: Vita
<UbuntuMYBot> NikN9 was added by: NikN9
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-23
<UbuntuMYBot> azz was added by: azz
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-18
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> https://www.informationweek.com/big-data/ai-machine-learning/self-taught-kaggle-champ-engineering-to-data-science-to-ai/d/d-id/1332047?_mc=sm_sm_iwr_edt_aud_iw_x_sclttw-postITX18&hootPostID=fa165b032c11075b183193052ea0f4d7
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-20
<UbuntuMY> TalaBagheri was added by: TalaBagheri
<UbuntuMY> HeliaFarrokhiHF was added by: HeliaFarrokhiHF
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> Want to give back to society globally? IBM wants to hear from developers worldwide ---> https://developer.ibm.com/callforcode/
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-21
<UbuntuMY> <KucingKiki> Fwd from KucingKiki: https://t.me/BuildAppsMY
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-22
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> tidak pasti boleh link dengan ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @amin007ledang, Hack la sifu ... kasi boleh
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Bluetooth je kan?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> A2dp boleh rasenye
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> kalau bluetooth tu support a2dp, boleh connect dengan earset tu..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> macam laptop saya tak support.. jadi di ubuntu pun tak dapat connect
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-23
<UbuntuMY> <azrulamir> Fwd from Tech News: Canonical shares analytics from Ubuntu Linux desktop user data collection  https://betanews.com/2018/06/23/analytics-ubuntu-linux-user-data/  June 23, 2018 at 06:24PM
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @azrulamir, 👍🏻
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-24
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/06/15/canonical-cuts-its-own-path-to-put-linux-in-the-cloud/
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> https://netplan.io
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> Ubuntu 18 dh x guna /etc/network/interfaces
<UbuntuMY> <cubaan123> Hmm
